# Additional Chatter



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

What's that in the trees ?
Did you hear that ?
It's getting closer.
There it is again.
Dude i don't like this. I'm outta here.

MMMEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOWWWWWWW. 

:shock:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think the twit or is it twat ? Hell i don't think he knows.
but i think he Was talking about me knoxx.

Yes, i'm talking about you dore boy or girl.
Oh yeah by the way i found some good information on you their.
But unlike you i'm not going to put it up. Not yet anyway.

Poor , poor, thing. you should not have got in this one

Me a murderer ? huh.

Only 3 of us. Your a dumb ass. But after you kindly decided to start messing with me. 
Why ? hell i couldn't tell you.

But the cats in stealth mode and now, And i am waiting to see what else they will come up with before i blow you out the water.

How that ex- of yours doing ? Yeah that's right. 
I got you number . You sick puppy.

Or how about that juvi record.

You need to find you something better to do than what you are doing with your life now. By the way clean that dam apartment up. Yeah
the one on the third floor

Meow


----------



## Jackrabyt (Jun 3, 2007)

Whats going on Aflac? Are you being harrassed? I must be missing something but I wanted to find out because you the man and one of the nice people around here.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah, I got some twit that found something on the Internet about a guy close to me with the same name. The shit was f "d up. Then he started talking about , I'll p.m. noxx and such and such. 

Now, do i care. NOOOOOO.

But the point was i was be bopping along and here come this post from out of the blue talking something about my posts then it went to some crazy stuff.

I thought well. Huuummmm.
Why not ? After all kitty likes to play to.

So a hunting kitty did go. 
And man , did kitty get lucky. 
See some people don't need to throw stones
especially when then don't know who they are throwing them at. 

I should throw it up here for the idiot to see, But hummmmm.
Kitty not Thur yet.

I know the he/she. hates 2 things.
Kitty kitty kitty kitty kitty kitty kitty
and the fact that i only have a Ninth grade education.

so my dam grammar ain't that good . lol
But my math skills are not that bad. as my banker.
Anyway thanks for the support.

Ralph


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry noxx. I noticed you bumped the thread. lol
I didn't start this one. You kind of have to see my point here i hope.

I don't take some things lightly. I'm a dam good fellow, Or so i think anyway. It's the dam people in this world who hate their lives so much they got to drag someone else thru the mud with them that pisses me off.

And of course he will say, See theirs that anger i was talking about.
Let me see, hummmm. now why would you think that.

It's a southern thing I guess.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (Jun 3, 2007)

It's ok....
But by the way, it's not me who bumped the thread


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks noxx.
Steve, how you find time to do everything you do.
and I thought i never selpt. :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know how I find the time to sleep myself. :lol: 

Just trying to keep everything in the right spots.

You and Toadie should really start using PM's, just a suggestion.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah it does clutter up the board. I agree.
I'll hide for awhile.

Thanks steve.

Ralph


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 6, 2007)

checking my sig


----------

